# Would you take this dog to the dog park?



## Nero's Mom (May 12, 2010)

First post, please be gentle 

My boy Nero is 12 months old, a neutered male, whose parents both have Sieger Schutzhund titles. We adopted him at 18 weeks, and soon noticed that he was fearful of other dogs. We took him to puppy obedience and Canine Good Citizen classes, as well as "Leadership Camp" with a trainer. He plays nicely with our older dog, an 11-year-old Husky mix (who gets along with everyone). They play pretty rough sometimes, but both enjoy it.

Nero recently passed the CGC test, and has done some agility training, where he was fine with other dogs in the class. He has stayed in day care at our local "recreational resort for pets" a few times, and his report card read "very shy at first, then played well". 

He walks 4 miles a day with us, but that's not really enough exercise to keep him calm. We have a standard small suburban yard. Close to our house is a fenced dog park where we can throw his Kong much further and give him a better run. We have taken him there twice. First time, he played nicely with 5 other assorted dogs. 

Yesterday, at the dog park, a spaniel approached him without giving any clear play signals. Nero's hackles came up and he barked. The spaniel came closer, and Nero snapped at him. We yelled at him to stop and come, and he came to us. The spaniel approached again, Nero snapped again, and was again called off. We leashed him while the spaniel and owner left the area. A few minutes later, he played nicely with three other dogs who came up with tails wagging and play bows.

Would you take this dog back to the dog park? My worst nightmare is that he hurts another dog. I will restrict him to the backyard for life if that's a real possibility. But this is my first GSD, and I don't want to deprive him of some fun exercise if I'm just overreacting to a normal dog interaction. What do you think?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Nero (a handsome boy - I love those red/blacks) plays well with the majority of dogs and is well trained. So, he didn't like one dog. Nothing happened - he responded to your command. That is what is important. You and Nero did everything right - so enjoy the dog park with peace of mind!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How did the spaniel approach?

If your dog gave the spainel a warning sign and that dog did not listen, then it was the owners fault (of the spaniel) for not calling their dog to them.

I think you handled the situation well.

I do not like dog parks and have never taken my dogs to one, especially my adolescent male. Too many things can happen in an instant, even with owners who are diligent about watching their pets.

If you want to have your dog interact with others, why not ask some friends who have well manered, happy, dog friendly dogs to come over and play?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't take ANY of my dogs to dog parks. They all feel like accidents waiting to happen. Dog body language is fairly complicated adn most owners at dog parks don't even bother to watch their dogs. If the Spaniel has come in challenging with strong eye contact and Nero had barked and then the Spaniel had lunged what would you do?? We used to frequent dog parks with our first dog and never had any trouble with her, but we saw a friends Dachshund get a collapsed lung from a large dog that picked it up and shook it like a doll, other friends had various fight incidents, and one had a Great Dane that bit someone else's dog. 

Dog Parks Why they are a Bad Idea

I understand the need for finding places to run the dog...but to me their is just too much congestion in dog parks. I have used empty sports fields in the early morning or evening when no one else is out, low traffic people parks, biking, and hiking trails.


----------



## Nero's Mom (May 12, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> If the Spaniel has come in challenging with strong eye contact and Nero had barked and then the Spaniel had lunged what would you do??


Ahhh, that's why the incident troubled me. Knowing my dog, I know he wouldn't *start* a fight... but I suspect we'd be looking at an injured spaniel if that scenario had played out.

Thank you all for your thoughtful comments. Very helpful in clarifying my thinking, I appreciate the insights of experience.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> How did the spaniel approach?
> 
> If your dog gave the spainel a warning sign and that dog did not listen, then it was the owners fault (of the spaniel) for not calling their dog to them.
> 
> I think you handled the situation well.


sounds like the spaniel was at fault, not your guy. 

I have mixed feelings on dog parks. I think its often best to go when little to no other people are there; and the people that are there are ones you trust. If you don't like the way dogs are behaving its usually best to leave. Unfortunately we can be the best prepared and still have problems because you can't control how the other dogs behave; or how their owners deal with it! 

And with a GSD, many people are just waiting to turn on you. In another city I was a fundraising member to help the dog park open. When it opened I went every single day at the same time and my dogs always did great and played with the same "regulars." This went on for a year and a half, and then one day Tessa was involved in a fight. The fight started as soon as the dog entered the park, and quite a few dogs were involved ganging up on this one. Once the owner left all of the dogs went back to playing great. But that evening people started talking about the fight on the message group, and little by little the story grew until supposedly my dog Tessa had been holding the other dog up in the air shaking it back and forth, and Logan (who was at the other end of the park during it) was also fighting. I had my membership taken away because my dogs were a "liability." I have no doubt that if I owned labradors rather than GSDs this would not have happened.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 12 months old. is this his first
time visiting a dog park?

has your dog been exposed to a lot of
other dogs?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lin said:


> And with a GSD, many people are just waiting to turn on you. ............... I have no doubt that if I owned labradors rather than GSDs this would not have happened.


 
But imagine what would have happened to you if you had say, pit bulls instead! You might have been banned from the city!!!!!!! Heh! Heh! 

Matter of fact that GSD's are not highly regarded by many other dog owners! We run into thatin just about all of the classes we attend in our local obedience club as well!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think this incident should overly concern you about the future behavior of Nero. You sound like you have done well training and like people, not all dogs like each other, and not all dogs know how to properly communicate with each other (ex. that spaniel). I will make another vote for no dog parks. They are a disaster waiting to happen and though my personal disaster didn't take place in a dog park, simply being in one full of unbalanced, untrained and minimally supervised dogs, just increases your chances of bad encounters. I can tell you it only takes one really bad encounter to set your dog and all your training back to zero or worse. It's been 18 months for me and we are still working hard at fixing the emotional damage an attack causes on a dog.


----------



## dvaughan (May 13, 2010)

I currently have 2 male GSD's and one female from a rescue (mutt). We take them all to the dog park. Our oldest male is very very friendly with all people and all dogs he especially likes small dogs and plays very gently with them. Our younger male is like how you describe your dog. He is very shy and hesitant in new areas, he does not venture more than 10 to 20 feet from us at the dog park. He is good with some dogs but others that come at us to fast he snaps at but does not make contact it is more of a warning to stay away. I feel as if he is doing this to protect my husband and I. We correct him and if he continues we put him on his leash until he calms down. After his leash time out he usually does better. He has never bitten another dog it is just a warning. It most likely will get better and be very cinsistent with correction ( they are super smart). Our dogs love going to the dog park and I would hate to see yours miss out on the chance to meet other friendly dogs.


----------



## Pitts (May 1, 2010)

Here is a link to a great article written by Ed Frawley on why dog parks are a bad idea. While I am not saying that people should never go to a dog park or that your hurting your dog if you do, I am saying that I personally dont and would not take any of mine to a dog park for many of the reasons stated in this article.

Enjoy.

http://leerburg.com/pdf/dogparks.pdf


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

If you're worried about your dog causing injury to another, there's only one remedy - muzzle him in public. I know it looks severe, but it guarantees that your dog can't be accused of harming another dog or person.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I take Lulu to the dog park all the time and have never had one incident. I worry about other dogs sometimes but never about Lou. Most times I go I end up meeting an owner of another GSD and Lou and their dog walk together and we walk and talk together about GSD's mostly. For some weird reason Lou always seems to "hook up" with another GSD at the dog park! Lou is not aggressive at all and never has been with other dogs, as I said, I worry more about their dogs than Lou! Lulu is definitely a lover, not a fighter!

Luckily there has not been an incident with another dog thus far at the park I take her to besides the one time this tiny little thing tried to mount her! I would hope that if someone had a known aggressive dog to other dogs that they would not take them to a public dog park as it sounds like this spaniels owners should do. I have seen that the most aggressive dogs in a dog park are typically the smaller breeds which is maybe why most have a small breed area sectioned off. I have seen though that most don't adhere to that.

If I thought that Lou was aggressive towards other dogs or people in even the smallest way, I would NOT ever take her to the dog park.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't think muzzeling your dog and going to a dog park is a good idea just because he will not be able to defend himself if neccesary........because there are always going to be people that are not responsible owners in public places that unfortunately ruins it for others....i hear so many negative things about dog parks. i think a big majority of people are in denial about how well trained and socialized their dogs are.......they say their dog is fine when the dog is loose and approaching then the dog turns around and growls and tries to bite people or other dogs.......personally i would not go to a dog park, i prefer setting my dogs up with dogs i know in a controlled atmosphere.....there are getting to be more and more dog parks around, and there is going to be more and more trouble with these issues.......

debbie


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think a muzzle is a horrible idea. A dog that truly needed to be muzzled for others safety while out should not be brought out into such places as a dog park. And muzzling a dog that doesn't need to be is going to give people the wrong idea, as well as possibly CAUSE aggression in the dog. Issues such as leash aggression pop up because the dog feels restricted and on guard since he can not fully defend himself if needed. I can easily see the same issue happening with a muzzle in an otherwise NOT aggressive dog.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

It always sounds like 6 in one hand half-a-dozen in the other. Personally, I learned alot from the people who frequent the dog park I take my boy to. I think it has definitely allowed him to learn the necessary social skills GSDs should have. Prior to going to the park he would bark at any other dog within eyesight. Now, with training, and socialization, he is waaaaaay more easy to have around other dogs.


----------



## dvaughan (May 13, 2010)

Redgrappler said:


> It always sounds like 6 in one hand half-a-dozen in the other. Personally, I learned alot from the people who frequent the dog park I take my boy to. I think it has definitely allowed him to learn the necessary social skills GSDs should have. Prior to going to the park he would bark at any other dog within eyesight. Now, with training, and socialization, he is waaaaaay more easy to have around other dogs.


 I agree 100%!!!! The socialization is great for them.:gsdsit:


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think it all depends on what your dogs personality is like rating wether dog parks are right for them or not...........it is good socialization if you have a dog that can handle the mishaps along the way, but if you have a nervy dog, taking him into an uncontrolled atmosphere to the unknown, or whats around the next corner type deal is Not a good idea......controlled meetings and supervised dog socialization works much better......some dogs are fine with the free for alls some are not, so its up to the owner to know whats best for their individual dog.....

and i do agree muzzeling is a horrble idea in that situation..........it would definitely have ill effects..........


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I took Lulu to the dog park starting at around 14 weeks old after she had all of her shots. I took her to the little dog area at first and then when she outgrew it into the larger area. Now, she is absolutely wonderful with all other dogs. Even when they show a bit of an aggressive attitude she will just walk away from them and head on to another to play with, either that or run to me for protection . We haven't had any major issues though with other dogs (yet!). 

I think that this has helped her socialization immensely! She can run up to any dog now on lead or off, big or small, and is very friendly and socialized.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another vote here for no dog parks. accidents waiting to happen. better safe than sorry. there are other ways to socialize.

btw, definitely doesn't sound like you or your dog was at fault in any way...but you simply cannot control other people or their dogs. did i say better safe than sorry??? also btw, your guy is B-U-TI-FUL!!!


----------



## Sulamer22 (May 14, 2010)

I have 11 month neutered male, Nigel, and we just had a bad time at the dog park the other day. I think we will take a break. Nigel is territorial and lately when he enters he has been charging. He stops on command but I do not know what messages the other dogs are sending, if any. It's just the two of us at home and he is very protective of the ball and of me. He doesn't really interract with the other dogs at the park but I take him there for a bigger area to run and a change of scenery from the backyard. I do not want to risk a problem and I cannot emotionally take how I was treated by the other dog owners.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sulamer22,

One thing to remember (and I don't know how your dog behaved there) is that there is a great predjudice against certain dog breeds in a lot of people (and the GSD is one of those breeds0 so you would be looked on strangely in any case, esp. if your dog barks at any of the other dogs.

I run into that in a lot of obedience classes in my local obedience club even though almost all of the people know our baron and know that he has never snapped at any of the other dogs in class even when a couple snapped at him. But.......


----------



## Nero's Mom (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the insights and suggestions. I am feeling better about Nero's social skills, but not so good about dog parks in general. Several of you commented that a GSD is likely to be blamed any time there is a problem. I think that's true, and it concerns me. We have other socialization options, but I'll be looking for other places where he can chase his Kong. Thanks!


----------



## Sulamer22 (May 14, 2010)

*Glad I joined this site!*

Guys, you have made me feel much better. Nigel and I were out today at a farm and we had a ball. I think that I will walk him more, play with him in the yard more and leave the dog park alone until he matures.

Thanks again!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not take my dogs to a dogpark ever! We have three in development right now and our town hasn't had any before this. I can just imagine the chaos that will ensue the first few months at each place. 
If you have other options, go for them!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

there is definitely bound to be problems at dog parks, and not just predjudice's against gsd's. i talk to people all the time that frequent dog parks around here, and most of them have labs, goldens, milder dogs, and they have had incidences with other people and their dogs on numerous occasions...........any place like that there is always a good chance of issues.......


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't think your boy is dangerous.....from what you've said, he plays well with 99.9% of the dogs.

Even if you are a very nice and gentle person, sometime, you just can't trust someone, you don't have any affinities, it's the same thing for a dog.

I warned the other dog and he didn't listen. He responded well to your command, that's the most important. When this happen, just take your dog and walk somewhere else in the dog park. If you feel insecure, just leave and come back an other day.


----------

